# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  tablete za tlak i dojenje

## leeloo77

Ima li tko iskustva s  uzimanjem lijeka betaloc zok za liječenje povišenog tlaka? Dokorica zna da dojim i  prepisala je baš taj. Uzela sam lijek u ljekarni i u njemu piše da ga ne bi trebalo koristiti tijekom trudnoće i dojenja . Sutra ujutro ću ponovo popričati sa dr. , ali me zanimaju i vaša iskustva s liječenjem tlaka i dojenjem. Koje ste vi lijekove koristili ? Vjerujem da ni na jednom ne piše da je baš za dojilje ali baš me frka... Napominjem da sigurno neću propisati sama sebi nešto jer sam pročitala na netu nego bi mi bilo lakše kad bi se javila neka od vas koja ga je koristila.  Hvala !

----------


## Beti3

To je betablokator, isto kao Atenolol koji sam koristila i u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja. Uzimala sam svako jutro, nakon prvog dojenja. Sve prošlo u redu, a dojila sam i poprilično nakon prvog rođendana.

----------


## paklenica

Search Term:Metoprolol
Drug Name:Metoprolol
CASRN:37350-58-6
******************************************
Summary of Use during Lactation:


*Because of the low levels of metoprolol in breastmilk, amounts ingested by the infant are small and would not be expected to cause any adverse effects in breastfed infants. Studies on the use of metoprolol during breastfeeding have found no adverse reactions in breastfed infants.*
Drug Levels:


The excretion of beta-adrenergic blocking drugs into breastmilk is largely determined by their protein binding. Those with low binding are more extensively excreted into breastmilk.[1] Accumulation of the drugs in the infant is related to the fraction excreted in urine. With 10% protein binding, 40% renal excretion and a moderate half-life, metoprolol presents moderately low risk for accumulation in infants.


Maternal Levels. With metoprolol doses of 50 mg orally twice daily, milk levels are usually less than 420 mcg/L.[2][3][4] Five women taking oral metoprolol 100 to 200 mg daily had average milk metoprolol levels of 316 mcg/L.[5] It is estimated that a breastfed infant would receive a dose of about 0.07 mg/kg daily in breastmilk with a maternal dose of 200 mg daily.[4]


Peak milk levels of 106 to 689 mcg/L have been reported following doses of 100 mg orally twice daily.[4][6] Peak milk levels occurred about 30 minutes after peak serum levels, at 1.5 hours after the dose in two patients, and 6 hours after the dose in a third.[6]


Two women who were taking metoprolol (dosage not specified). Milk samples were obtained over one dosage interval. The dosage of metoprolol and alpha-hydroxymetoprolol in breastmilk was less than 2% of the mother's weight-adjusted dose.[7]


Infant Levels. Metoprolol was undetectable (<2.7 mcg/L) in the plasma of 3 infants aged 4, 10 and 60 days after maternal oral doses of 100 mg daily.[2]


Metoprolol serum levels in 3- to 5-day-old breastfed infants ranged from 0.5 to 2.9 mcg/L after maternal doses of 50 or 100 mg twice daily.[3][8]


A woman was taking metoprolol 100 mg daily for hypertension during pregnancy and postpartum. Her breastfed infant's serum concentrations of metoprolol and its active metabolite, alpha-hydroxymetoprolol, were undetectable on days 4 and 182 postpartum.[9]
Effects in Breastfed Infants:


A study of mothers taking beta-blockers during nursing found a numerically, but not statistically significant increased number of adverse reactions in those taking any beta-blocker. Although the ages of infants were matched to control infants, the ages of the affected infants were not stated. Of 6 mothers taking metoprolol, none reported adverse effects in her breastfed infant.[10][11]
Possible Effects on Lactation:


Relevant published information on the effects of beta-blockade or metoprolol during normal lactation was not found as of the revision date. A study in 6 patients with hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea found no changes in serum prolactin levels following beta-adrenergic blockade with propranolol.[12]
Alternate Drugs to Consider:


Propranolol, Labetalol
References:


1. Riant P, Urien S, Albengres E et al. High plasma protein binding as a parameter in the selection of betablockers for lactating women. Biochem Pharmacol. 1986;35:4579-81. PMID: 2878668 
2. Kulas J, Lunell NO, Rosing U et al. Atenolol and metoprolol. A comparison of their excretion into human breast milk. Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand Suppl. 1984;suppl 118: 65-9. PMID: 4043203 
3. Lindeberg S, Sandstrom B, Lundborg P et al. Disposition of the adrenergic blocker metoprolol in the late-pregnant woman, the amniotic fluid, the cord blood and the neonate. Acta Obstet Gynecol Scand Suppl. 1984;suppl 118:61-4. PMID: 6587729 
4. Sandstrom B, Regardh CG. Metoprolol excretion into breast milk. Br J Clin Pharmacol. 1980;9:518-9. PMID: 7397065 
5. Sandstrom B. Antihypertensive treatment with the adrenergic beta-receptor blocker metoprolol during pregnancy. Gynecol Invest. 1978;9:195-204. PMID: 750326 
6. Liedholm H, Melander A, Bitzen PO et al. Accumulation of atenolol and metoprolol in human breast milk. Eur J Clin Pharmacol. 1981;20:229-31. PMID: 7286041 
7. Yep T, Eyal S, Easterling TR et al. The pharmacokinetics of metoprolol during pregnancy. Pharmacotherapy. 2011;31: 439e. DOI: doi:10.1592/phco.31.10.311e 
8. Sandstrom B, Lindeberg S, Lundborg P et al. Disposition of the adrenergic blocker metoprolol in the late pregnant woman, the amniotic fluid, the cord blood and the neonate. Clin Exp Hypertens B. 1983;2:75-82. PMID: 6135523 
9. Grundmann M, Kacirova I, Duricova J, Perinova I. Metoprolol and alfa-hydroxymetoprolol concentrations during lactation - a case report. Ther Drug Monit. 2011;33:504. Abstract. DOI: doi:10.1097/01.ftd.0000400651.94145.ba 
10. Ho TK, Moretti ME, Schaeffer JK et al. Maternal beta-blocker usage and breast feeding in the neonate. Pediatr Res. 1999;45:67A. Abstract 385. 
11. Schimmel MS, Eidelman AI, Wilschanski MA et al. Toxic effects of atenolol consumed during breast feeding. J Pediatr. 1989;114:476-8. PMID: 2921694 
12. Board JA, Fierro RJ, Wasserman AJ et al. Effects of alpha- and beta-adrenergic blocking agents on serum prolactin levels in women with hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea. Am J Obstet Gynecol. 1977;127:285-7. PMID: 556882 
Substance Identification:


Substance Name:Metoprolol


CAS Registry Number:37350-58-6


Scientific Name:N/A


Drug Class:
Antihypertensive Agents, Adrenergic Beta-Antagonists, Antiarrhythmics


Administrative Information


LactMed Record Number:296


Last Revision Date:20130907

----------


## leeloo77

Hvala cure!

----------


## greymalkin78

Uzimala sam lijek pod nazivom metildopa i to u vrijeme dok sam donirala mlijeko za banku mlijeka. Nacelnica banke je odobrila da mlijeko uzimaju i nedonoscad tako da ako je za njih bezbjedno vjerujem da je i za tvoje bebice. Naravno dr ce ti najbolje reci

----------


## leeloo77

Joj cure evo mene sa sistematskog....trudnoća mi je očito dotukla organizam. Osim tog tlaka i TSH mi je 42 tako da moram na eutirox  (tlak je vjerojatno posljedica problema sa štitnjačom). Znam da taj lijek ide uz dojenje , ali endokrinolog bi promjenio beta-blokator za tlak sa ACE inhibitorom koji baš nisu za dojilje. Ili da ostanem na ovom dok dojim...Ma baš me to  sve dotuklo..uz to imam i  kamenčić u žuči. Nisam pametna..puno mi je to lijekova koje će klinci dobiti kroz moje mlijeko!

Ko neki Jeremija sam  :Sad:

----------


## Danka_

Zašto kažeš "puno lijekova" ako ćeš imati samo lijek za tlak i Euthyrox, ako sam dobro shvatila?

Euthyrox je levotiroksin, hormon koji tvoja štitnjača ne proizvodi, zato ga trebaš izvana. Ide uz dojenje i ne treba te brinuti.

Za tlak, ovisi što je uzrok. Metildopa je sigurna, netko je gore napisao ali tebi možda ne bi pomogla. Razgovaraj s doktorom još.

----------


## leeloo77

Sorry Danka -možda nekom nije puno , ali do sad nisam pila ništa tako da mi  ovo "samo" za tlak i štitnjaču trenutno djeluje puno previše. Znam da je tako kako je ali ipak me malo pokosilo . Sve super do sad i preko noći evo me na dvije terapije. Znam za metildop samo mi je dr rekla da mora provjeriti gdje ga ima za kupiti jer nije na listi i da je stari lijek koji se prije vise koristio. Čitala sam pred neko vrijeme ovdje na rodi da su ga cure kupovale u Mađarskoj.

----------


## Danka_

Nisi me razumjela.

Euthyrox koji uzimaš za štitnjaču je isti kao tvoj tiroksin, kojeg tvoja štitnjača očito ne proizvodi, zato ti je TSH tako ogroman.

Nedojenje zbog toga što si na Euthyroxu pa je to kao previše jer si još i na antihipertenzivu je iracionalno.

Sorry.

----------


## Danka_

Isteklo mi je vrijeme za edit, isprika: druga opcija, neuzimanje Euthyroxa da bi, po tvojoj teoriji "sigurno" mogla dojiti u situaciji kada ti je TSH toliki također bi bilo iracionalno. 

Znam o čemu govorim, ne bih ovakve stvari pisala tek tako.

----------


## leeloo77

Oprosti vidim da si me očito krivo shvatila ili sam se krivo izrazila. Naravno da ću uzimati i lijek za tlak i za štitnjaču-nema uopće govora ni primisli o drugačijem postupanju. Komentirala sam kako se osjećam nakon što sam to saznala i da bi definitivno bila mirnija i sretnija da ništa od toga ne moram koristiti , a time posredno i moje bebe. Hvala ti puno na odgovoru jer me primirio.. vjeruj mi ,nisam uopće pomišljala napraviti nešto na svoju ruku.  :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

Dobro, oprosti.

Ovo ti pokušavam reći: lijek za štitnjaču koji ćeš uzimati nije "lijek", neka egzotična kemija koja narušava nešto u organizmu, nego nadomjesni hormon koji ni na koji način ne škodi dojenju ni bebi. To je hormon koji je prisutan u krvi svih zdravih ljudi, dakle i dojećih majki, a tebi nedostaje. Daje se i trudnicama i tek rođenim bebama onda kad je potreban, u istom obliku u kojem ćeš ga ti uzimati.

Antihipertenzivi su drugo, tu treba razmisliti što i kako.

----------


## Beti3

leeloo, naravno da trebaš slušati svoga liječnika, ali metildopu i blizance, ne znam, provjeri malo nuspojave, ti nikako ne smiješ biti uspavana i letargična  :Smile:  , što bi mogla postati. Od betablokatora ćeš biti "cool".
I meni je saznanje da moram zauvijek piti tablete protiv visokog tlaka, poprilično narušilo poimanje o sebi. Navikla sam se, što ću.

----------


## martinaP

> Sorry Danka -možda nekom nije puno , ali do sad nisam pila ništa tako da mi  ovo "samo" za tlak i štitnjaču trenutno djeluje puno previše. Znam da je tako kako je ali ipak me malo pokosilo . Sve super do sad i preko noći evo me na dvije terapije. Znam za metildop samo mi je dr rekla da mora provjeriti gdje ga ima za kupiti jer nije na listi i da je stari lijek koji se prije vise koristio. Čitala sam pred neko vrijeme ovdje na rodi da su ga cure kupovale u Mađarskoj.


Moram ispravit; metildopa je na listi, oduvijek je bila, samo je uvozni lijek pa mora biti papirni plavi recept i nekad ga se mora čekati oko 2 tjedna. Nema ga potrebe kupovati.

----------


## martinaP

Euthyrox ne gledaj uopće kao lijek, to je nadomjesna terapija.

Uz dojenje ide i amlodipin (Norvasc, Amlopin), tako da i on dolazi u obzir. Čak mi se čini da je to prvi izbor za dojilje, barem kod ovdašnjih liječnika. Beta-blokatore rijetko daju samo za tlak, ako uz povišeni tlak nema i visokih otkucaja srca. 

Ja sam od metidope bila uspavana, nije mi ostala u dobrom sjećanju. Iako mi je tlak super srušila u roku od 12 sati nakon prve tablete.

----------


## leeloo77

Hvala vam cure. Za sad sam na betaloku i euthyroxu a još ću vidjeti sa dr hoćemo li što mjenjati. Endokrinolog kaže da može ostati betalok dok dojim a da se kasnije prebacim na neki drugi (uz euthyrox ,naravno ) Bilo je važno da odmah krenem s lijekom za tlak jer je bio užasno visok. Pričekat ćemo koji tjedan da se malo ustabilim pa opet sve prekontrolirati. Hvala Bogu tlak se snizio pa se ne osjećam više kao da ću eksplodirat  :Wink:

----------

